# found a irc tool that works on kindle for chats of anyone choice .



## Pam G. (May 14, 2012)

Remember when I ask about finding a kindle app tool so I can get on a irc tool for talking on a starchatroom. Well a friend on starchat helped me out lastnight and sent me this: http://www.andchat.net/page/download
Now I'm a happy that now mine kindle is working with Andchat. Just letting people know just invade anyone else is hunting a chat app that work with kindle.


----------



## Aji (Dec 4, 2012)

Brilliant!


----------

